# If you were a yiffstar (furry pornstar) what would your yiff name be?



## Elessara (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, I know thereâ€™s a lot of controversy on the subject of WoW on these forums but I play it and was thinking of names I could â€œlol nameâ€ my worgen shadow priest when Cataclysm goes live. I finally decided to name her Yiffstar. XD
(Still need a name for my goblin thoughâ€¦ >_>)

So hereâ€™s where the topic comes inâ€¦ Furry porn stars, â€œyiffstarsâ€, what do you think some of their names would be?

Discuss.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

This thread will go to a scary place soon enough

So I'll just get my first serious post out of the way

Fluffy McBitchtits


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 2, 2010)

"Starving Artist."


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

stud muffdive


----------



## Ames (Jul 2, 2010)

Name your goblin "Fluffer."


----------



## Machine (Jul 2, 2010)

Fagtits McSuckadick.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 2, 2010)

Alfred von Stickypaws, IV


----------



## Luca (Jul 2, 2010)

The FÃ¼rher.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Atrakaj.
Blue.
Szopaw.
Icarus.
Jashwa.
Catte.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 2, 2010)

Nate "The Knot" Spoogeybutt


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

The Knotty Faux.


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

Yiffstar? Seriously?


----------



## Seas (Jul 2, 2010)

Heavy Weapons Guy.


----------



## Machine (Jul 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Yiffstar? Seriously?


I know. It brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Elessara (Jul 2, 2010)

This thread has already made my day. :3
Ilu guys! :')


----------



## Smelge (Jul 2, 2010)

Elessara, I thought better of you than this.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Elessara (Jul 2, 2010)

Glad I could be of service. ^_^



I felt leftout... :'(


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

Elessara said:


> This thread has already made my day. :3
> Ilu guys! :')


 
I can't say I feel the same way about you. Want to know why?

For the motherfucking Horde.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Fuzzy or Scotty


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

Sir Yiffsalot.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 2, 2010)

Slick Lottatang or Doctor Dangler.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Baron Von Jizzmeister


----------



## Alstor (Jul 2, 2010)

Clam Licker
Pussy Sucker


atrakaj said:


> Atrakaj.
> Blue.
> Szopaw.
> Icarus.
> ...


I like you.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 2, 2010)

thickvein mcgirthurster


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 2, 2010)

Redd Rockett.

Also I had a friend who had an awesome porno name: Kirby Montana.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I like you.



I agree.


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 2, 2010)

Master Bates



Wait, thats a horrible name


----------



## Koronikov (Jul 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> I can't say I feel the same way about you. Want to know why?
> 
> For the motherfucking Horde.


 
HELL YES 
>.> will be making a Worgen ...but still HORDE ftw

also: Dr. Bitches


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 2, 2010)

"Owl Plumage"


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jul 2, 2010)

Dick Dogdick


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 2, 2010)

Whoops

I was meant to click on Off Topic, appears I ended up in The Den instead

My bad

*rates 1-star and leaves*


----------



## Thatch (Jul 2, 2010)

Jesus christ, OP, how low can you fall next?


----------



## Corto (Jul 2, 2010)

Tricky question since I'm no furry. My actual porn name is Pistolas Salami.


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

I finally got one.

Ben Dover.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> I finally got one.
> 
> Ben Dover.


 
lame. try harder


----------



## Slyck (Jul 2, 2010)

My name would be Dick.


----------



## Kobu (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't think of anything!  Everyone is so creative ;(


----------



## Elessara (Jul 2, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Jesus christ, OP, how low can you fall next?


 
I can do better. B)


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 2, 2010)

Dude I fucking am a pornstar. 

Bitches call me coffee.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 2, 2010)

Blackpaws McDicktake


----------



## Tao (Jul 2, 2010)

I already have a name x3

Orange Candy~


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 3, 2010)

I would be "GET THAT F@CKING CAMERA OUT OF HERE!" I would rather shove a colt M1911 semiautomatic handgun into my muzzle and pull the trigger thus placing one hollow point 45. round through the back of my skull and blowing my brains across the room before i would become a pron star, gay, or fat.


----------



## Eske (Jul 3, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I would be "GET THAT F@CKING CAMERA OUT OF HERE!" I would rather shove a colt M1911 semiautomatic handgun into my muzzle and pull the trigger thus placing one hollow point 45. round through the back of my skull and blowing my brains across the room before i would become a pron star, gay, or fat.


 
Give it a few months.
You'll come around.


----------



## Don (Jul 3, 2010)

Longrod McPound. 

Subtlety is for cowards! :V


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 3, 2010)

F*ckyMcF*ckenstien.
Why make it ambiguous?


----------



## Akro (Jul 3, 2010)

Someone actually calls me Allyssa
-.-


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 3, 2010)

Either 'Takethisgunandshootmeinthebrain' or 'Yougay'.

That, or 'Fuzzy Alien'.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 3, 2010)

_Mr. Cockhead_

And my dogs would be named
Sausage and Thruster


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> _Mr. Cockhead_
> 
> And my dogs would be named
> Sausage and Thruster


 
Two black weiner dog?


----------



## Geek (Jul 3, 2010)

Foxy


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 3, 2010)

lazy redhead


----------



## Tuqiri (Jul 3, 2010)

Fiddledicks


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Spanky Monkey 

Oor...The Sheriff of Knottingham *is shot*


----------



## ringtailwarrior (Jul 3, 2010)

hmmm..   Knot n deep


----------



## Seas (Jul 3, 2010)

The dicktator


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 3, 2010)

Lol so that was why yiffstar was called that back when it had that name. Lol I never thought of it like that, I thought it meant like lots of yiff not an individual being a furry version of a pornstar. I fail. D:

Personally,I couldn't come up with one, i'd probably just keep my Fursona name, Kura. It is distinct, and some porn people just have a simple name they go by,so I guess i'd go with the same sorta deal.


----------



## Geek (Jul 3, 2010)

Let's not forget... Aurora Spencer


----------



## Trance (Jul 3, 2010)

Pipebomb

  ...


----------



## Tuqiri (Jul 3, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Pipebomb
> 
> ...


 
beep, beep, beep, beep beep, beep beep *boom*

Grabbin a pipebomb


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> beep, beep, beep, beep beep, beep beep *boom*
> 
> Grabbin a pipebomb


 
at first glance I read your name as Tubgirl


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> at first glance I read your name as Tubgirl


 
Than god. I'm not the only one then.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> Let's not forget... Aurora Spencer


 
I lol'd...


----------



## Elessara (Jul 6, 2010)

Fluff N Stuff.

B)


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

Don Knots.

No, wait...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 6, 2010)

Mister Deep.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 7, 2010)

Spike Pride


----------



## Syradact (Jul 7, 2010)

Stellar Lay


----------



## Gaomoto (Jul 7, 2010)

Spoon le furcox


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 7, 2010)

Scrotum Impaler or Mr Thunderballs.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 7, 2010)

...This'll get interesting...


----------



## Zontar (Jul 7, 2010)

Bigknot McGillicutty.


----------



## TDK (Jul 7, 2010)

Downtown Doggy


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 8, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Heavy Weapons Guy.


 Sigged for win.


----------



## Elessara (Jul 8, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Sigged for win.



!!! I love your avatar! :3


----------



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

Cream Gravy


----------



## Glitch (Jul 8, 2010)

What about Scotty?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 8, 2010)

Glitch said:


> What about Scotty?


 Where's he been anyway?


----------



## The DK (Jul 8, 2010)

Dan Knots


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Glitch said:


> What about Scotty?


Someone already mentioned the Knotty Fawks, close enough 



Kellie Gator said:


> Where's he been anyway?


 He comes around, but not very often or for very long


----------



## Trance (Jul 8, 2010)

The DK said:


> Dan Knots


 
Love how that goes along with your username.


----------



## The DK (Jul 8, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Love how that goes along with your username.



i know right


----------



## CatWaffles (Jul 8, 2010)

Chester McPounder

Eh, I'm not good at this "yiff" business.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 8, 2010)

Rant.

thats it.


----------



## Radd (Jul 9, 2010)

Knot Poppin

/edit/
Maybe Knot Popper?


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Jul 9, 2010)

Jessica Elwood... 'Nuff said... XD


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 9, 2010)

Big Red = Anthro dog porn star
"BARB"ra Bitchtits= anthro herm cat porn star


don't ask, cause yeah...no idea. lol


----------



## Radd (Jul 9, 2010)

Evolution from my original idea... Popa Knot, or Busta Nut


----------



## Vriska (Jul 10, 2010)

Puggy McFugly.


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 10, 2010)

"The Kickstand"


----------



## sumnerdarkeye (Jul 11, 2010)

Tyler Knots xD I don't know why but I really like that


----------



## blackedsoul (Jul 11, 2010)

Hmmm... I think it would just be Shadow... not really sure


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 12, 2010)

Hung Lo


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread will go to a scary place soon enough
> 
> So I'll just get my first serious post out of the way
> 
> Fluffy McBitchtits



I like this name, you should change it to that when you turn 18 :3

Anyhow I find this thread retarded but I'll join in anyways....I'd be called "The Black Shaft" :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I like this name, you should change it to that when you turn 18 :3


XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> XD


 
Lol that's an awesome name, I give Willow some internets and a free cookie for making me laugh :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

MaskedJackal said:


> Hung Lo


Lol mad TV.

I'd be John Wolfcock.

Thats the best porn name hands down.


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

Max Fightmaster.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Max Fightmaster.


....Thats not very sexy >_>

*plays the porn name receptionist*


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ....Thats not very sexy >_>
> 
> *plays the porn name receptionist*


Slutty McCumdumpster is better, right?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Slutty McCumdumpster is better, right?


What about Tommy Salami?

But hey If you like that name you could also try the open door or something :V

I can't make witty names from jizz.... I just think about jizz >_>


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> What about Tommy Salami?
> 
> But hey If you like that name you could also try the open door or something :V
> 
> I can't make witty names from jizz.... I just think about jizz >_>


Mr. Jizzington.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> What about Tommy Salami?
> 
> But hey If you like that name you could also try the open door or something :V
> 
> I can't make witty names from jizz.... I just think about jizz >_>



Jizzy McFuzzybutt? I'm not really good at this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 13, 2010)

"Big Bang"



DarkAssassinFurry said:


> Jessica Elwood... 'Nuff said... XD


 What are you a guy that pretends to be a chick? :V


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> Jizzy McFuzzybutt? I'm not really good at this.


I still like Mr. Jizzington.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ivana Humpalot
Allotta Fagina
Dr. Evil
Mini Me
Scott Evil

Austin Powers FTW!


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

AHAHAHAHA. hah... Anyway. "filmographer", because i wouldn't be in porn unless i was operating Equipment <.<


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Fen of the Luscious Hair.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

CocksWolf ;3


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 14, 2010)

just plain old "bittertooth"


----------



## KlausDobermanFan34 (Jul 15, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Redd Rockett.
> 
> Also I had a friend who had an awesome porno name: Kirby Montana.



I love your siggy.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 15, 2010)

"Oh we get porn names?! Then I wanna be Pete Jones!"


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 15, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> AHAHAHAHA. hah... Anyway. "filmographer", because i wouldn't be in porn unless i was operating Equipment <.<



Lolita, you can't be a porn star. I don't think there's a big enough demand for necrophilia.


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 18, 2010)

buck nakid


----------



## Boondawks (Jul 19, 2010)

Forty Food Cock


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

What about Mr. McJizzton


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 19, 2010)

Bambi Deep. Best name ever, it sounds sexual, and could fit a deer purrfectly.


----------



## FoxBody (Jul 19, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Ivana Humpalot
> Allotta Fagina
> Dr. Evil
> Mini Me
> ...


 
You forgot Robin Spitts Swallows.

"So what is it baby, Spitts or Swallows?" XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

Edie would be Deep Throat :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 19, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Edie would be Deep Throat :3


 Why would I be deep throat? lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Why would I be deep throat? lol


 
I dunno, you tell me xP


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 19, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I dunno, you tell me xP


 The fact that you would like to know disturbs my senses, the gaydar senses.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> The fact that you would like to know disturbs my senses, the gaydar senses.


 
I don't want to know but you should know why you would be called that :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 20, 2010)

Sir Francis LongBone >.>


The last name I'm naming my worgen rogue X3


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 20, 2010)

Relevant.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 20, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Relevant.


 This picture is so very sad, why do people draw these fake furry porn magazines?


----------



## Willow (Jul 20, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Relevant.


 Why would someone do this..oh wait, furries..nevermind


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 20, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol mad TV.
> 
> I'd be John Wolfcock.
> 
> Thats the best porn name hands down.


 We have a winner!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 20, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Relevant.


Win.

IMO....

<.<


----------



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

My yiff star name would be, Toby three dicks


----------



## Aetius (Jul 21, 2010)

Eliot Spitzer


----------



## Don (Jul 21, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Relevant.


 
I facepalm'd.

Then I fapped furiously


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious-dick.


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious-dick.


 
Sig'd


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

DO WANT!!!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> DO WANT!!!



Is there really such a thing as African-American in furrydom?

Actually, I think the equivalent of interracial porn in the furry world would be dog-on-cat porn. Unlike regular interracial porn, which is heavily skewed toward black male/white female, the furry version would have more balance between the amount of canine male/feline female porn and feline male/canine female porn, although in my mind, canine male/feline female porn would be more popular.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 23, 2010)

Titsenburg the Third


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> DO WANT!!!


 Get laid.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 23, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> Sig'd



YAAAAAAAY! Achievement Unlocked: Get Someone To Sig You


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 24, 2010)

bunny faggot


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 24, 2010)

Syrup.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 24, 2010)

Shenzi Secks


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> [smexyIMG]
> 
> DO WANT!!!


 
I love you dobe


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 24, 2010)

Sir Peter "O'Toole" Dickinson-Cox, Esq.


----------



## Elessara (Jul 26, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> Syrup.



XD
Love it!


----------



## Aprice (Jul 26, 2010)

Mine would be "get it off!"


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jul 26, 2010)

Dusty Johnson


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jul 27, 2010)

Mine would be "Git-Her-Done" B-)


----------



## Morroke (Jul 27, 2010)

Mr. Hands


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jul 28, 2010)

"Lipstick"

Or alternatively

"Hammerfist"
This one is a little more subtle, cuz it can be a WoW name, even a last name for a dwarf


----------



## xvRAVERvx (Jul 28, 2010)

Tiger Woods


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2010)

"Laughing Butcher." (Is there a pun intended? Who knows?)


----------



## Pine (Jul 28, 2010)

well, my fursona is Pine Revolution, and that sounds kind of yiff-starish


----------



## Kayze (Jul 28, 2010)

There's too much use of "yiff" in this thread :|


----------



## Elessara (Jul 28, 2010)

Kayze said:


> There's too much use of "yiff" in this thread :|


 
It's OK... it's in the den.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 28, 2010)

Is Max Knot too basic? :3
I am not good with names :c


----------



## Catte (Jul 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Catte.


 Hey.
Why me. :V


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 28, 2010)

Blue Wonder. :I


----------



## Riv (Jul 28, 2010)

I have no proper title, just a phrase by which people describe me;

"That straight furry"


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jul 28, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Blue Wonder. :I


 
Blue _Wand_er?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 28, 2010)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> Blue _Wand_er?


 
I'm female so..
I could go the very disgusting and obvious way. :]


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 1, 2010)

Lance Snarlington


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

The striped cunt puncher.


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

Chibinight13 said:


> The striped cunt puncher.


 
remind me not to look at your gallery... :V

anyway, stiffy von bulgesson...?


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Milo said:


> remind me not to look at your gallery... :V
> 
> anyway, stiffy von bulgesson...?



D'aww i thought it was good...i guess thats why i make music not the pornz


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 2, 2010)

Hungry Jack.

And during the money shots my yell would be "COME GET SOME FUCKIN' SYRUP!"


----------



## Elessara (Aug 2, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Hungry Jack.
> 
> And during the money shots my yell would be "COME GET SOME FUCKIN' SYRUP!"


 
o_o


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Maverick.

You guys can be my wingmen anytime. But no wingwomen, ew.


justkiddingI'mstraight...wellmaybenot :V


----------



## maria-mar (Aug 2, 2010)

Mia Wall Ace.
Yes i have a thing with Pulp Fiction.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 2, 2010)

A local radio personality was doing a parody of a loud obnoxious radio personality by the name "Dick Scraper". He hasn't done the bit in over a month now.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 3, 2010)

Elessara said:


> o_o


 
You're welcome.


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

Hands Solo.


----------



## Qoph (Aug 3, 2010)

Dicks McGee, I dunno.


----------



## Cam (Aug 3, 2010)

Tommy Salami xD


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Aug 4, 2010)

My yiffstar name you ask? Why that would be BIGRED


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 24, 2010)

Elessara said:


> o_o


 
Would saying Tom Cat or Chew Fox be a low blow.



*coughthatswhatshesaidcough*


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 24, 2010)

Longcat Islong *wink* *wink*


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 24, 2010)

The Wild Wolf


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Mr. McTitgrabber


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wolf Mane


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

Command Sargent Major Wood
President Woodrow Wilson


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 24, 2010)

Wayne Elliot Vanilla Coke Herman Montecristo
Basically the president from Idiocracy but white


----------



## Rifter (Aug 24, 2010)

Godpiston Asshammerer


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

12 inch man


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

THE INCREDIBLE BULK


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 27, 2010)

Uhh. GooeyChickenman's pretty sexy alright.


----------



## Jude (Aug 27, 2010)

Tiger Woodsling 

rofl, just noticed Tiger Woods is in my name. That was unintentional.


----------



## Dregna (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr. Draconova

Nothing better my name, though...at least people would be able to find me easy for signature (signature really? hehehe)


----------



## Geek (Aug 28, 2010)

Just imagine how foxes call themselves "Foxy" ?


----------



## Sigma (Aug 30, 2010)

Probably something to do with Wood (seeing as that is my last name already ^^)


----------



## Shouden (Aug 30, 2010)

Paws.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, there's a thread for everything on here. Even threads for furry porn stars! What's next; "how big do you think the average furry penis is?"


----------



## Aruvia (Aug 30, 2010)

shatteredinsides said:


> Wow, there's a thread for everything on here. Even threads for furry porn stars! What's next; "how big do you think the average furry penis is?"


 
be afraid of the answer. inb4 Gideon

Sir Assripper


----------



## Elessara (Sep 1, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Wow, there's a thread for everything on here. Even threads for furry porn stars! What's next; "how big do you think the average furry penis is?"



I'm tempted... oh so tempted.... :3


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 3, 2010)

Baw-waw-doggitty-dawg-dawg.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 4, 2010)

OMG--I'm so thankful for not drinking anything while reading this page.


----------



## Jaden (Sep 21, 2010)

Carpet Fuzz


----------



## Elessara (Sep 22, 2010)

Jaden said:


> Carpet Fuzz



XD!!!!


----------



## DoeADeer (Sep 26, 2010)

Play Doe 


Wow. Cheesy.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 26, 2010)

Nutz Bus of Love.
I strive to suck at names.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 27, 2010)

Frisky Paws.

:<


----------



## Elessara (Oct 2, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Frisky Paws.
> 
> :<



XD!!! I love it!


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 2, 2010)

<-this guy but many others took it sooo.......

solid snake


----------



## STK (Oct 2, 2010)

Fappy McFapperton when I go solo.
Cockgoblin when I bottom.
Gigataur when I top. 


Huzzah for lack of creativity.


----------



## 3picFox (Oct 2, 2010)

yiffy-yiff-yiffer


----------



## STK (Oct 2, 2010)

3picFox said:


> yiffy-yiff-yiffer


 Yiffy McYifferton?


----------



## 3picFox (Oct 2, 2010)

STK said:


> Yiffy McYifferton?


 
My father?


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 19, 2010)

My name would be.. The little mangina.


----------

